# Alternatives for Interceptor?



## Nkeida (May 23, 2012)

Hello folks! So we've been using Interceptor for a while, but recently it become unavailable. We're now trying to figure out what other heartworm meds to use that would be best. We're also on a pretty strict budget now due to our family's on-and-off employment at the moment  In any case, I was wondering whether anyone would have any suggestions for heartworm medications in replacement of Interceptor? Right now, we're thinking of using Heartgard since that seems to be fairly popular and lower on the price scale for heartworm medications in comparison to the others.

I was also wondering whether anyone has ever bought their medications online and their experiences with various companies? I found this place: http://www.californiapetpharmacy.com/heartguardplus1.html Does anyone have any experience using them?

At the moment, given the price issues at our vet's office (they decided to raise their price on their meds recently of all things...), we're in a bit of a jam.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Usually you need a prescription for heartmeds, my Vet has a policy (you wil have to ask, they will not tell you) that he will match Internet prices on heartworm meds, so I always buy from him. As for flea I buy Frontline plus from Entirely Pets, the are less then PedMeds Rx. Also Sam's Club has a fair price, although they run out of the small dog type here. Advantage is also good and can be bought at the same place. Wallmart carries pet armor, it is just slightly less then Sam's Frontline price, my dogs get bathed once a week and my Lhasa twice, I have found it does not hold up to the washing like the Frontline does. Hope this helps.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

Try Iverhart from your vet's office - I think it was less than $25 for a 6 month box


----------



## ladydelila (May 29, 2012)

I went back to using Hartguard and get it from the vet.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use revolution, it's heartworm and flea med all in one. i buy them from vetdepot. they are about 40% less then at the vets office.


----------

